# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  محاسبات ذهنی برای کنکور

## navid saleh

با سلام به دوستان کنکوری عزیز
امیدوارم خسته نشده باسین تازه اوله راهه
بچه ها میخوام اگر اطلاعاتی دارین برا محاسبات ذهنی برای ضربا و تقسیمای طولانی و ممیز دارو خلاصه خودتون میدونید
مثلا تو شیمی تو جرم اتمی میانگین و مسایل سرعت و اینا به کار میاد میخوام هر کس هر چیزی بلده بگه تا بچه ها یاد بگیرن به خصوص من که هیچی در این مورد نمیدونم
جوری باشه سرعت محاسباتمون بالا بره اگر استقبال کنید واقعا عالی میشه چو مشکل خیلی از بچه ها هست
من که چیزی نمیدونم پس منتظر شماها میمونم

----------


## Milad.Bt

من فکر میکنم کتاب تکنیک های محاسبات سریع ریاضی مهروماه رو بگیرید مشکلون حل میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## navid saleh

> من فکر میکنم کتاب تکنیک های محاسبات سریع ریاضی مهروماه رو بگیرید مشکلون حل میشه


نه به عنوان یه مشکل بهش نگاه نمیکنم
ضمنا بیایی واسه محاسبات یه کتاب جداگونه بخری و براش وقت بزاری و اینا وقت آدم گرفته میشه
میخوام وقتایی که میام انجمن یکی دو تا چیز هم یاد بگیرم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

تنها راهش تست زیاده و تقریب زدنه ! همین !

برای جرم میانگین ایزوتوپ هم فعلا این دوتا فرمول رو داشته باش:

Ma:جرم ایزوتوپ سبکتر
Mb:جرم ایزوتوپ سنگین تر
n:اختلاف جرم
Fa:فراوانی ایزوتوپ سبکتر (درصد)
Fb:فراوانی ایزوتوپ سنگینتر(درصد)
Total: مجموع درصد فراوانی ها (معمولا 100)

----------


## navid saleh

> تنها راهش تست زیاده و تقریب زدنه ! همین !
> 
> برای جرم میانگین ایزوتوپ هم فعلا این دوتا فرمول رو داشته باش:
> 
> Ma:جرم ایزوتوپ سبکتر
> Mb:جرم ایزوتوپ سنگین تر
> n:اختلاف جرم
> Fa:فراوانی ایزوتوپ سبکتر (درصد)
> Fb:فراوانی ایزوتوپ سنگینتر(درصد)
> Total: مجموع درصد فراوانی ها (معمولا 100)


ممنون منظورم از این چیزا بود از هیچی بهتره
یه چیز یاد گرفتیم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ممنون منظورم از این چیزا بود از هیچی بهتره
> یه چیز یاد گرفتیم


این روش ها رو باید بشینی روش فک کنی و خودت بسازی .
یه روش دیگه هم بود برای ایزوتوپ ها که نه فرمول داشت نه محاسبه آنچنانی سعی میکنم توضیحاتش رو آماده کنم تا چند روز دیگه (اصلا حسش نیست)

اگر جایی دیگه تو شیمی روش خاصی بگو :Yahoo (105):

----------


## navid saleh

> این روش ها رو باید بشینی روش فک کنی و خودت بسازی .
> یه روش دیگه هم بود برای ایزوتوپ ها که نه فرمول داشت نه محاسبه آنچنانی سعی میکنم توضیحاتش رو آماده کنم تا چند روز دیگه (اصلا حسش نیست)
> 
> اگر جایی دیگه تو شیمی روش خاصی بگو


شما وقتایی که میایی اینجا هر چی میدونی هر دفعه یکیشو بگی عالی میشه

----------


## navid saleh

> تنها راهش تست زیاده و تقریب زدنه ! همین !
> 
> برای جرم میانگین ایزوتوپ هم فعلا این دوتا فرمول رو داشته باش:
> 
> Ma:جرم ایزوتوپ سبکتر
> Mb:جرم ایزوتوپ سنگین تر
> n:اختلاف جرم
> Fa:فراوانی ایزوتوپ سبکتر (درصد)
> Fb:فراوانی ایزوتوپ سنگینتر(درصد)
> Total: مجموع درصد فراوانی ها (معمولا 100)


این فقط برا دو ایزوتوپ کار میکنه دیگه درسته؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> این فقط برا دو ایزوتوپ کار میکنه دیگه درسته؟؟


آره فقط برای دوتا ایزوتوپه این فرمولا ! ولی تستای 3 ایزوتوپه رو حتما حتما حتما یه جوری میدن که راحت ساده بشه !
95 درصد تستای ایزوتوپ مربوط به 2 ایزوتوپه

----------


## mohamad1378

> من فکر میکنم کتاب تکنیک های محاسبات سریع ریاضی مهروماه رو بگیرید مشکلون حل میشه


کتابش چجوریه فایده داره؟
ارزش وقت گزاشتن داره؟
چقد تاثیر داره؟

----------


## Milad.Bt

> کتابش چجوریه فایده داره؟
> ارزش وقت گزاشتن داره؟
> چقد تاثیر داره؟


یک کتاب کوچک هستش خیلی خوبه من ک دارم مطالعه میکنم روش سریع مثلا تقسیم 1.5 ب 2.5 و اینجور چیزای سخت دیگه، همه چی سریعه تو این کتاب ک کمک میکنه ب مسایل شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی.... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohamad1378

> یک کتاب کوچک هستش خیلی خوبه من ک دارم مطالعه میکنم روش سریع مثلا تقسیم 1.5 ب 2.5 و اینجور چیزای سخت دیگه، همه چی سریعه تو این کتاب ک کمک میکنه ب مسایل شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی....


اگه شیمی کمک کنه که عالیه خدا تو استیو کیو متری داغن شدم

----------


## Milad.Bt

> اگه شیمی کمک کنه که عالیه خدا تو استیو کیو متری داغن شدم


آره دیگه خب معمولا توی شیمی و فیزیک بچه ها اکثرا فرمولو بلدن ک توی محسابات کند عمل میکنن ک با تمرین کردن این کتاب حل میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## کتی ملیح

کتاب محاسبات ذهنی آقای بیات موحد رو سرچ کنین.شاید بدردتون خورد...
من از اول دبیرستان داشتمش.خوب بود.اما تمرین نکردم تقریبا از ذهنم رفت

----------


## Amin ZD

بیات موحد === خوشم نیومد
دلیجه ====فقط جمع ارقامش به درد میخوره بقیه ش ...
مهروماه (تک تک ، اون ابیه رو ندارم ) ===== درکل خوبه به درد میخوره

----------


## Amin ZD

> اگه شیمی کمک کنه که عالیه خدا تو استیو کیو متری داغن شدم


حالا سینتیک و تعادل .... 
استوکیومتری رو ساده میکنن بعد ضرب 
نه این که ضرب کنی بعد....
با ساده کردن خیلیم راحته 
گاهی ضرب هم لازم نیست ، همون تکنیک جمع ارقام کافیه

----------


## Remistry

Hmmm....

----------


## Remistry

و چقدر زود دیر میشود!

----------


## moez

محاسبات ذهنی مهر و ماه خوبه

----------

